# Aged "Haunt Directory" signs!



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

My Fiance is a master painter, that is why she does the paint and design work, and I do the heavy lifting.

Her most recent project was the "Haunt Directory" which I am just in awe of!

This is what I gave her to work with:









and off to work I went.

I came home to spectacular results!

http://euclidboo.com/wordpress/halloween-haunt-directory/


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent! I've been thinking of doing something like this to direct ToT's to our place. Nice Job!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are great! I need to do something like this!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice paint job on the signs to point the way..


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya know, I was all ready to comment on the signage... but I gotta say, I'm impressed with the photos! Not many people take the time to do angles and stuff when documenting. I was just telling my husband that your documentation pictures should be in a magazine!

Oh, before I forget..... the "directory" signage is GREAT, your fiancee did a wonderful job on them!!


----------



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

Ghostess said:


> Ya know, I was all ready to comment on the signage... but I gotta say, I'm impressed with the photos! Not many people take the time to do angles and stuff when documenting. I was just telling my husband that your documentation pictures should be in a magazine!
> 
> Oh, before I forget..... the "directory" signage is GREAT, your fiancee did a wonderful job on them!!


I would like you to know that you just made her day. She makes everyday snapshots a photographic opus on most occasions. She got her first Nikon last year and she's always making sure that she composes her shots just so.

Your comments are so very much appreciated, you are probably the first unsolicited compliment she has ever received from someone she didn't know.

Thanks for the compliments on the signs too, you really know how to brighten a persons day.

Cheers!


----------



## redquestron (Jul 17, 2008)

Might I just add, ghostess, that your projects are exquisite!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love photography (I suck at it, but I love it all the same!). We got a Sony a100 slr last year and I've been practicing with it. Every photo is an opportunity to capture something in a special way. Your fiancee definitely has an eye for it!! She also has a great hand at painting... you're a lucky man!

And thanks, I wish I had new stuff to show this year.... oh well.


----------

